# ECIGSSA Vendor Badges



## Silver (22/5/16)

Hi all

We are very pleased to announce that we have designed some special badges for our supporting vendors on this forum.

So when you visit their websites you will hopefully see the clickable icon and know that you can find the vendor right here on ECIGSSA.

Here is the badge for the *ECIGSSA Supporting Vendors:*




Here is the badge for the *ECIGSSA* *Diamond Supporting Vendors*:




I would like to thank @BumbleBee for the design work and the Admin and Mod team for helping to put this together.

And a BIG thank you to each and every vendor on this forum for making this place so special and taking part in the spirit of this forum. I salute you all!

*Enjoy the badges and wear them with pride.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------

